# Two Months With The 5D mark IV



## neil fisher (Nov 6, 2016)

The Canon 5D series of cameras holds a reputation as a robust  camera capable of adapting to the most demanding scenarios. However, after waiting four years and a release that garnered more criticism than fanfare - has the new 5D mark IV broken tradition?


----------



## Derrel (Nov 6, 2016)

Nice video. I skimmed through parts of it. Well-done.


----------



## neil fisher (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks Derrel


----------



## TCampbell (Nov 7, 2016)

Yeah, I thought that was nicely done.  BTW, I did ultimately get a 5D IV (I've had it roughly 2 weeks).  I'm still used to navigating around menus the "old fashioned way" and keep forgetting that the camera has a touch screen.

I had Canon's GPS module for my 5D III and I've noticed that while the 5D IV has a built-in GPS, the external GPS was (is) still a little more sensitive.  I did a photo walk through an arboretum and noticed that in some denser area, the GPS on the 5D IV lost position, but this is an area where I've gone with my 5D III w/external GPS which did not lose signal (also, Canon's external GPS module has an electronic compass so it not only required your position fix, but also reports which direction the camera was facing.   This is a not a big deal for me... my prescription eyeglasses use magnets to attach my sunglasses (clips) and holding a camera to your face with magnets on your glasses screws with the compass anyway.)

I do appreciate that the GPS can be put in a mode so that it powers down when the camera powers down.  The 6D doesn't have that feature so if you forget to disable the GPS before switching off power, you're likely to grab your camera a day or two later only to discover you have dead batteries.


----------



## waday (Nov 7, 2016)

TCampbell said:


> This is a not a big deal for me... my prescription eyeglasses use magnets to attach my sunglasses (clips) and holding a camera to your face with magnets on your glasses screws with the compass anyway.)


Nice try, we know you're taking selfies. Don't try to explain it away with science and logic.


----------

